

US Health Dept. Files Patent for Improved Ebola Treatment - nitin_flanker
https://greybmusings.wordpress.com/2014/12/11/us-health-dept-files-patent-for-improved-ebola-treatment/

======
nitin_flanker
These are the CDR chains -

CDR1 comprising GFAFNYYDM/I/LH (SEQ ID NO:1) CDR2 comprising YINPGGGNTYYADSV
(SEQ ID NO:2); CDR3 comprising QLYGNSFMDY (SEQ ID NO:3),

or

a heavy chain CDR3 comprising QLYGNSFFDY (SEQ ID NO:4), a heavy chain CDR1
comprising SEQ ID NO:1 or GFAFNYYDMF (SEQ ID NO:17), and a heavy chain CDR2
comprising SEQ ID NO:2, and

a light chain sequence, comprising a light chain CDR1, CDR2 and CDR3, wherein
the light chain CDR3 comprises HYSTPLT (SEQ ID NO:5).

